

How to Buy an Email List - boldpanda
http://ryanluedecke.com/email-list-buy/

======
limmeau
Next in series: convincing yourself that you're not one of those spammers
everyone wants their daughter to not marry.

Repeat after me: "I'm providing people with valuable information that is
highly relevant to their purchasing decisions".

